# Rejoice, O Indestructible Fortress and Stronghold of Orthodoxy



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Choir of the Intercession Cathedral Church in Grodno
Rejoice, O Indestructible Fortress and Stronghold of Orthodoxy

Release Date 1992
Duration01:12:14
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

3.5


----------

